# PowerBook G4 : une touche du clavier s'est décollée



## roro (25 Février 2004)

Tout est dans le titre... j'hallucine totalement ce matin : la touche "j" du clavier de mon Titanium s'est décollée.
Il date de septembre 2002. Je l'utilise quotidiennement à titre perso et pro, mais je suis particulièrement soigneux.

Je suis scandalisé par un tel défaut de qualité sur une machine de ce prix (plus de 3000HT à l'époque) alors qu'il n'a même pas 2 ans ! Cela s'ajoute à la peinture qui s'écaille... vraiment n'importe quoi.

Je fais comment avec ma touche qui se décolle, à part essayer de la recoller avec de la superglue !!? Et puis ça annonce quoi pour la suite !?
Y-a-t-il une technique miracle ou faut-il envisager de remplacer le clavier ? si c'est possible, d'ailleurs, je n'en suis même pas sûr...

Suis je le seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## iMax (25 Février 2004)

Pour la peinture qui s'écaille, non, c'est un défaut connu de tous les Titaniums... Pour la touche, je sais pas, c'est un manque de bol, un maniement un peu brusque, ou que sais-je.

Ces touches sont clipsées, tu devrais essayer de la reclipser, à moins que qqchose ne soit cassé.


----------



## roro (25 Février 2004)

je reprécise que je suis très soigneux avec mon matériel, je n'ai fait aucune manipulation brusque !
il y a effectivement une des 2 petites pattes de la touche qui est cassée.
pour l'instant, j'ai réussi à scotcher la touche...


----------



## iMax (25 Février 2004)

C'est fou... C'est con comme problème... T'as l'AppleCare?


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2004)

Sinon demande un nouveau clavier a Appleecare


----------



## roro (25 Février 2004)

non, je n'ai pas applecare. Financièrement, ce n'est pas un pbm pour moi, le Ti appartient à mon employeur... mais quand même, c'est comme si c'était le mien et j'ai les boules ! je vais voir avec un revendeur ce qu'il est possible de faire.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2004)

Oui peutt etre qu'il peut te procurer un clavier


----------



## chagregel (26 Février 2004)

Va à la FNAC et choure discrètement la touche qu'il te manque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Je suis déjà très loin derrière la porte, ne me rattrapez pas..._ 


Sérieusement, il n'y a pas moyen de commander juste une touche par le SAV d'Apple?

Sinon Alèm a un pote qui possède un Ti 400 un peu défoncé, il y a peut être moyen de te dépanner...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Février 2004)

Une touche? Tu reves le clavier a la limite oui


----------



## kitetrip (26 Février 2004)

IL me semblait que IC Computer vendait un kit pour refaire proprement la peinture de son PowserBook Titanium...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Février 2004)

Et les touches?


----------



## roro (4 Mars 2004)

pour info, voici le tarif : 66euros HT le clavier + 15euros l'install chez ebizcuss à Paris.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Mars 2004)

Pas donné le clavier


----------



## Philito (9 Avril 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pas donné le clavier



Sinon 5$ la touche et/ou 5$ l'attache (le clips blanc sous la touche) chez www.pbparts.com c'est une société américaine qui vend des pièces de PowerBook un peu partout 

donc  ici pour les touches ou  ici pour les clips blancs (scissors comme ils les appellent....)

Je n'ai jamais testé leurs site de vente en ligne, mais cela fait des années qu'il est là et que je l'ai vu cité sur différents forums, sans aucun avis négatif.....

Donc CB et commander la touche ou juste le clips !


----------

